# Move to Salamanca with Infant



## pellantcm (May 7, 2015)

:confused2:Hello,

My husband and I along with our baby who will be 3 months at the time, are moving from the US to Spain for 6-8 months for his graduate program in Salamanca. Any tips for finding safe flats in Salamanca that are good for a young family? Also, does anyone know how to find a pediatrician who will accept our US insurance and allow us to have our baby's check-ups and vaccinations given? I am not sure how it works with setting up doctor's appointments and I would like to make sure we see a reputable physician, whether it is in Salamanca or in a surrounding city. Thank you for any and all advice on making the move to Salamanca!!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

pellantcm said:


> :confused2:Hello,
> 
> My husband and I along with our baby who will be 3 months at the time, are moving from the US to Spain for 6-8 months for his graduate program in Salamanca. Any tips for finding safe flats in Salamanca that are good for a young family? Also, does anyone know how to find a pediatrician who will accept our US insurance and allow us to have our baby's check-ups and vaccinations given? I am not sure how it works with setting up doctor's appointments and I would like to make sure we see a reputable physician, whether it is in Salamanca or in a surrounding city. Thank you for any and all advice on making the move to Salamanca!!


Hi and :welcome:

I live in the Seville area so I can't help with your question about finding a safe area to live in Salamanca and about finding a reputable pediatrician. But I can assure that once you decide on a pediatrician (who I'm assuming would be a 'private' doctor and not in the state system) it's easy to set up an appointment - you just phone and ask for one. And of course he or she would do all of baby's check-ups and vaccinations. 

As for your insurance, I don't think you would find any doctor in Spain who would accept American insurance. Possibly you could pay out of pocket and your insurance would reimburse you, but you would have to check that with your insurance company. At any rate, I'm willing to bet that as part of your visa requirement you will have to take out Spanish health insurance for your whole family. (Maybe you have it included through the graduate program?) Don't be alarmed thinking about the cost, because health insurance is very reasonably priced here. It could be as little as 150€/month for the three of you. 

Hopefully someone from the Salamanca area will come along and give you some more specific advice about Salamance.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

*Salamanca*



pellantcm said:


> :confused2:Hello,
> 
> My husband and I along with our baby who will be 3 months at the time, are moving from the US to Spain for 6-8 months for his graduate program in Salamanca. Any tips for finding safe flats in Salamanca that are good for a young family? Also, does anyone know how to find a pediatrician who will accept our US insurance and allow us to have our baby's check-ups and vaccinations given? I am not sure how it works with setting up doctor's appointments and I would like to make sure we see a reputable physician, whether it is in Salamanca or in a surrounding city. Thank you for any and all advice on making the move to Salamanca!!


Hello
I have a student who comes from Salamanca and I have asked her if she can suggest anywhere. She will give me more information tomorrow, Friday, but in the meantime, she says that most places in Salamanca are safe. She said - city centre, Avenida Portugal, and she knows of a new area near the Carrefour. I will post fuller details once she has let me have them. She has mentioned two areas which she says are not so nice, but I won't put them on this thread as we all have different ideas of what is 'nice and safe', and I would not want to offend anyone.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello
My student is of the opinion that most of Salamanca is safe and mentioned Campus Hunamuno and Garrido, besides the two areas I have mentioned. It appears that some areas such as these two mentioned tend to have newer buildings. She suggested you stay that side of the river (if this makes sense!). Salamanca city sounds like a busy/buzzing area due to the university.

Perhaps San Jose and Pizarrales would not be so family orientated for you, but perhaps other members of the forum have differing opinions to those of my student.

Whatever you decide, it sounds as though it is a lovely place to be!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have visited Salamanca several times. It's an amazing place steeped in history. If it wasn't for the students however it would probably have stayed just like that, a historical place, but the students give it a bit of life. 
In fact the students celebrate New Year around the 11th of December so that they can party with all their friends before going home for Christmas. Around 45,000 people take part!
This year celebrate Salamanca’s University New Years Eve! | Petit Palace Hotels official blog


----------



## pellantcm (May 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for asking your student! I very much appreciate your assistance


----------



## andresvi (May 8, 2015)

*from Salamanca*

I live in Salamanca.
This is your page to rent flat.:
[websou.usal.es/index.php?option=com_pisos&action=lista&Itemid=9&lang=es[/url]
Is in the University web.
You must have 1 or 2 first days in Salmanca in hotel and look some flat that you liked in this web.
YO could choose near park ( for your child) near centre for example In Canalejas, (near Jesuitas biggest parkpark) in Paseo carmelitas ( near University and park)...
You must choose near of Plaza Mayor inside ring with this streets Carmelitas-Portugal- Paseo estacion- Canalejas.
If you need help, tell me.
In Salamanca the is very much pediatrian to you baby, but Spanish Sanida is free to kids ans is good and very near. I choose this, because pediatric is similar private and public but Urgencias Hospital are very much better public. 
I every tear contac to american´s studentes to exchange English- spanish to mi kids 10-13-15 and me. if you want , when you stay in Salamanca i could help and exchange language.and teach spanish .
THe vaccinations given is regulate by Region norma and are free tooo but is possible are similar that USA i sed the web with it.
Our region is Castilla -leon.
[masquepadres.com/calendario-de-vacunas]Calendario de vacunas[/url]
Street wich dont you choose to live: Pizarrales, Buenos Aires, Garrido, San José, Estación de Autobuses.Zurguen.
Areas near of University but without people: Huerta Otea.
Best areas:near Hospitals, Carmelitas, Canalejas, Plaza España, Centro.Paseo Estación,
BUt when are coming walked in this areas and choose.
Ibn Salamnaca there are many old people and all people liked very much the babies,People would like look your baby and say something. 
Weather is very hot in July and Agost.
Andrés
If you need somemore, tell me


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pallantcm, totally of topic, but what visa are you coming on? I'm assuming your husband will get a student visa, but what about you and the baby?


----------



## pellantcm (May 7, 2015)

*Thank you!*



kalohi said:


> Pallantcm, totally of topic, but what visa are you coming on? I'm assuming your husband will get a student visa, but what about you and the baby?


Apparently through my husband's US university, the student/work visa extends to the spouse and then we have to go through the consolate to get something special for the baby (I'm not sure what it is specifically, but we should find out when his first semester starts this July!) Hopefully it won't take too long to get everything!


----------



## pellantcm (May 7, 2015)

andresvi said:


> I live in Salamanca.
> This is your page to rent flat.:
> [websou.usal.es/index.php?option=com_pisos&action=lista&Itemid=9&lang=es[/url]
> Is in the University web.
> ...




Andres,

Thank you very much for all of your help! I appreciate your suggestions on where to live, that is so helpful. I would definitely love to help with language exchange as I need to work on my Spanish! I will be staying at home with the baby so I will have free time! I also appreciate the suggestions for public healthcare/vaccinations. I won't be moving until January, but I will message you if we need help! Also, how cold will it be in January-March? Trying to figure out clothing to bring! Thank you again!

Caitlin


----------



## andresvi (May 8, 2015)

Catlin,
January is very cold in Salamanca,
It changes the type of flat that you would have to rent.(against summer)
.In summer you would have to rent a new flat wich gas or electrical heating.( near 400 euros month heating bill )
But in winter ( important) you would have to rent a old flat with comunity heating( all of building, wich give more heat and is cheaper( mostlyit ( heating bill) is inside house rent). This buildings are in the centre of Salamnaca.But if you have a baby you will need a warn house.
I rented 2 flats and 6 rooms 12 years ago(now no), because in Salamanca, Many old people rent house to students during season September- june, without inmobilarias estate agency.(they are like ´´nice old godmother´´, 
In usal web you could choose this option.
Season is September-June , then in January won´t be many flats but don´t worry I will help.
Last thing is many flats is very bad -old furniture , and dirty because younger studente during academy season spoil them,and owner doesn´t paint again....
Other option is a share flat. many flats have 4ó5 rooms and mostly students choose this way.Price is near 200-250 for room.But is possible that with a baby the other students wouldn´t let it.


KInd Regards.
Andrés
And you think that Salamanca is a pleasent place to live with a baby, Healthy sistem is good and People like babys.Perphas a little close with strangers.


----------



## atomheartmother (Jun 7, 2015)

Andrés,

It's great to read this kind of information straight from a local. Most real estate agents try to avoid or at least manipulate info in order to improve their chances to make a sale. And that's their job.

If I could, I'd like to take this opportunity and ask you a couple of questions related to Caitlin's:

- how does the region of Población Las Dunas qualify in terms of safety and overall living condition?

- I am interested in acquiring (or building) a villa, preferably close to the river. Asides Las Dunas and Aldehuela is there any other (or better) "out-of-town" independent chalets neighborhood you'd recommend?


Thanks in advance for your answers.

Best regards,

Glauber


----------



## andresvi (May 8, 2015)

Glauber:
Dunas is a nice place.
My son´s friend lives there, I will ask him.
I think is a safe place,near os city( 2-3 km),with easily bike road. with big house seem American house with garden.
It has a very famous playgarden to babys.
Its ver small place with a few houses.
I think is near of river one of the best site.
There is a horse -shed (picadero) that working well.
Only bad thing is.....near there is a shool of farming to difficult kids.And i remenbered a road narrow to go in the urbanitation( 300m.)
In resume is a good place to live.
If my friend says me something of security, I would tell you in next days.
near of river I think is best place, down river is ¨La fontana¨but it has more 100 chalets and is very closed inside.
I think a feww m. up river is some Urbanitation , but they are more far of Salamnaca.Las Dunas I think is less full of chalets I think than the others Zones.

Good bye
Andrés


----------



## atomheartmother (Jun 7, 2015)

andresvi said:


> Glauber:
> Dunas is a nice place.
> My son´s friend lives there, I will ask him.
> I think is a safe place,near os city( 2-3 km),with easily bike road. with big house seem American house with garden.
> ...


Andrés,

Thanks a lot for your kind answer. That's very nice of you. 

I have heard about this gardening school (Jardinería Milani, if I'm not mistaken), but I didn't know it was oriented towards working with difficult kids.

Indeed Las Dunas seems to be a great place to live. My main concern is safety since it's gonna be only my wife and I living there and the neighborhood is a bit removed from the city.

We want to buy a villa just cause we feel the need for space to grow some herbs, vegetables and condiments. Food you grow always taste better. But I don't dismiss the possibility of a penthouse with a large terrace in the city center, especially if it's considerably safer. Coming from Brazil, safety is always my biggest concern...

Once again, thanks a lot.

Best regards,

Glauber


----------

